# Caramel Dessert Sauce WITHOUT Cream!



## muzzlet

Hi all:
My husband is lactose intolerant. Does anybody know of a good caramel dessert sauce recipe that does NOT contain any cream? I want to make Caramel Pecan Brownie Sundaes for the fourth!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Angie

I have no idea....are their lactose free creams out there...soy cream??


----------



## CharlieD

Coffee rich non-dairy creamer is a good substitude for milk and also for heavy cream. Read the label they have instruction there.


----------



## jennyema

I can't imagine making it without cream or butter.

I cook for someone who is dairy allergic so use margerine and Smart Balance, soy milk and once in a while non-dairy creamer, but I don't think I would use them to make carmel sauce.  IMO some things from the dairy world don't cross over well using sebs -- like carmel and fondue.

But if you want to try, I'd suggest using nondairy creamer.


----------



## CharlieD

I agree, but whatcha gona do if you can't have milk.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You can make a perfectly good caramel without cream.  Use your candy thermometer because temperature is critcal.  Simply make a mixture of simple syrup (equal parts sugar and water), and boil until you reach a state jsut between syrup and soft-crack stage.  Add a bit of salt and pour into a greased cake pan to cool.  Depending on how hot you get it, the caramel will have the soft consistancy found in, say, a caramello bar, or if taken a bit higher, like in a sugar-baby, or Kraft caramel.

You might have to expeiment just a little.  You can also add other flavorings.  In effect, you are making something between a taffy and a caramel.  But it will taste great.

You can also substitute rice-milk, soy-milk, or as posted above, non-dairy creamers for the milk or cream found in regular caramels.

A quick Google search for "non-dairy caramels" gave me a host of recipes.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

